# Obese, infertile and in need of hope to hear success wit IVF in obese ladies



## sophiyya (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello all

I have been married for over 8.5yrs, 7 with one partner and 1.5 with another. I am 34yr old, 117kg (256lbs), 5'7 with bmi of 40. I have tried all my adult life to lose the weight, but it seems I really cant lose it. Exercise isnt my strongest point, but I can control my diet. Few doctors said that I didnt have PCOS, but I have facial hair, cant lose the weight, so it seems I have some of the symptoms. But my AF comes regularly, every 27 to 30 days. 

I have moved from London, and live in Oslo, Norway. Doctor here prescribed clomid for 3 months and she told me that all my hormones are quite good and she suggested I go for IVF.  Having read about IVF, I am afraid of miscarriage and complications. I am low carbing at the moment but I havent lost a a pound. I am really discouraged. 

Are there ladies who are obese, and had success with IVF? I am thinking of going for it regardless. Your suggestions would really be great.

Thank you for reading.

Sophiya


----------



## sophiyya (Sep 2, 2010)

It is me again 

I read that there was a forum here called belly something for overweight ladies like me where I can get a much needed support that i desperately need at the moment. The link takes me to an error page. 
Wanting to be a mum is what i have always dreamed of.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi

Welcome to FF- I'm sure you will find lots of support here, 

Just a quick question- if you are ovulating ok and hormones normal- has your husband been checked out?  Also just wondered if you are finding weight loss so hard have you had your thyroid checked as this can affect weight and fertility

You have to request access to Belly Buddies part of the forum, I have put a request in for you- not sure if you have to have been a member for a while- but someone who knows more will let you know, 

Good luck with everything,

Livity K


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi to both of you,

Livity K, I think

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247209.0

could use Belly Buddies as well.... sounds like her BMI is getting her down as well.... her post is called "another brick wall"

Cheers, Deirdre


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
For anyone interested apparently you request access to Belly Buddies through your profile, 

CLick on profile and you should find it! 

Livity


----------



## jbbktc (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to get access to Belly buddies, I am clearly doing something wrong...  Can anyone help??

Sian xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Evening all sorry to jump on board here but can i ask what a belly buddies is ??

sophiyya im over weigh and it worked for me sadly i lost my little one...but im not giving up.


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Have you tried going to "Profile" then "Summary", then select "Modify Profile" and select "Group Membership", then you'll see Belly Buddies, and on the far right, "Request Membership".  Belly buddies is FF's weight loss board.  Haven't tried to go further yet....

Deirdre


----------

